
Create a minimal Wiki in Python+Django in 15 minutes (screencast) - danielha
http://www.silverstripesoftware.com/blog/archives/27
======
danielha
This supplements lucks' submission on creating a Wiki with Python+TurboGears
(http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=1981)

